# Help with brake booster installation



## Blubaru (Nov 9, 2012)

I've never touched a brake booster before, let alone one on a GTO.

What's the procedure, and is there anything special that I need to know?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Should be pretty straight forward, remove the master cyl, remove the vacuum hose, remove the lever attached to the brake peddle and the brake light switch, then remove the 4 nuts around that lever that holds the booster to the firewall.


----------



## Blubaru (Nov 9, 2012)

I just finished. It was that easy.


The booster was kind of hard to get out though. That thing is huge.


----------

